# Didn't even make it to the test date



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know what might cause AF to arrive a week before the test date during an ICSI cycle ? My entire ICSI cycle was only about 24days, I never have a short cycle naturally, always 29days - so it seems strange that with all those extra hormones that I didn't even make it to the test date 

Tottally gutted, but it was our first attempt so onwards and upwards. I have 2 frosties that we'll hopefully be transferring next month if they survice the thaw. 

.x.


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Caboodle,

I'm really sorry to hear of your BFN, sending you a hug  

I too have varying results during my IVF cycles and my AF as happened early, even though I am usually regular as clockwork.

Sometime there seems no sense with it all.

emps
x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Hun,

sorry i dont have any words of wisdom for you. just wanted to send you a  

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Cleo and Emps,

thanks for replying .... I've spoken to the consultant now, He didn't have any explaination either but said he's going to try me on a new type of progesterone next time to see if that makes any difference.

Best of luck for June Cleo ... don't worry too much about the IVF, I was scared silly about the injections before we started but was really surprised at how painless and easy it all is ...

Emps - read your profile at the bottom, sounds like you've really been through it, sorry you've had such a rough ride ... *massive * hugs back to you .

.X.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Hun, Im sorry you had a BFN.. 

You might be given Gestone injections next time around, as i bled early on my 1st cycle of IVF. I still take cyclogest but also have injections alternate days in the   which does stop me bledding early.

Good luck,

Bronte xx


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Bronte,

It wasn't Gestone injections it was something else. I'll try to get the name of it and post it back on this thread. The consultant said it was a new make of Pessary that they are just starting to move towards using instead of cyclogest. I'll call the clinic to try to find out the name.

Best of luck to you too ...  

.X.


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi caboodle, I've had three goes and the first two I bled early (day 12pt) and the last one went all the way through past test day (even though it was bfn). I'm sure the difference was the amount of progesterone I was on, th elast cycle I was at a different clinic from the other two and had 5x the amount!

I worked out though that on the two times I bled it was excatly 14 days after ec - the way I thought of it is that if ec was 'ovulation', which I suppose it was, then this would have been my natural bleed day and my body just stuck to what it did natutally! Does that make sense? Might be talking out of my bottom but that's what I belive happened to me anyway. 

Sorry to hear your news, best of luck for your frosties xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

kerry, that's exactly what happened to me too. both ivf cycles resulted in me bleeding exactly 14 days after egg collection, despite being on high doses of progesterone. this last cycle i was on three 400mg cyclogest pessaries a day but still i bled. 

i am wondering whether gestone will make the difference next time?

hmm.

sorry to hear about all the bfns here. sad days.

xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My guess is that in IVf when you ovulate, each follicle then becomes a corpus luteum and produces progesterone to support possible pregnancy.. these break down at the end of the luteal phase if no pregnancy has implanted, and so you may bleed.


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

but if i was on 1200mg of progesterone a day, how come i still bled? surely i should be able to get to test day - albeit a bfn - before coming off the pessaries and subsequently bleeding.

rosie xx


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

I only made it to day 8pt - nearly a week before my ICSI test date. And quite a few days before AF would have arrived on my natural cycle. I doubled the pessaries at first sign of bleeding and that made no difference.

I think the worst thing about no explanation is that it means that docs have no idea how to stop it happening again next time. Ho Hum ...... nothing that we can do about it now. 

Although I am considering doing my next fresh cycle at ARGC where I believe they monitor more things, so perhaps they'll understand / prevent early bleed.

Gonna give my little frostie babes a chance at CARE first though ...


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I also never get to test day, on this last cycle I chagned to Gestone thinking the pessaries weren't getting into my system and still got to day 14 after EC.

I'm gonna start looking at other clinics and see if there are further tests I can have, I'm donw as unexplained but after 2 fresh IVF and 3 FET's there must be some reason why they are not implanting.... in fact they aren't even trying to implant.

Caboodle - you say ARGC do more testing.... in what way?? Also what CARE are you with I was looking at changing to them to give Blasts a try as my clinic doesn't offer this facility

Burnie x

Burnie


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

I think ARGC test for antibodies in the blood .... which I guess to see if your body is rejecting the lil embie's - treating them as a foreign body.

Also I think they may do more tests around clotting etc .... 

My facts on this are pretty woolly though ... it could be worth posting the question on the ARGC board. I was going to research this more if FET failed.

I'm at CARE Manchester ... I also wanted to try for Blast xfer but they were keen to persuade me not too. They said they would not recommend letting embies develop to blasts unless I had at least 5 v healthy looking embies. I only had 4 so they persuaded me to do day 3xfer.


.X.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Burnie - Which clinic are you at, i notice your from County Durham. I am also thinking about changing clinics, after 3 IVFs i am being told to try this last go and them move onto DE.. im abit puzzled though as my embies have been grade 1 or grade 2 when i cycle but i seem to be killing them off.

Im sure that one of the CARE CLINICS will do immune testing  Anyone know if this is the case as i dont fancy traveling all the way to London.

At the mo with my cycles i always make it to test date and then bleed about 4 days later once i stop the meds. I take both cyclogest and Gestone and i have been put on Aspirin and Progynova on my last two cycles... Still nothing. 

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Bronte - I'm with Mr Aird at the QE hospital.... they don't offer any further testing and I'm the same as you, London is such a trek if I have to go to ARGC. Which clinic have you been with.

I'm like you, my embies are always good grades but my body seems to reject them... I'm in process of ringing round various clinics to see what they offer so if I come up with anything I'll let you know. 

Caboodle - thanks for your reply.... I never believed trying to conceive would have been so difficult, it is so unfair that us ladies have to go through all of this. Are you on 2ww now?

Burnie


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Burnie - I was treated at the QE for my ist IVF last year. We had to move as we need Donor sperm and they couldnt get us any due to the shortages, so we have been having tx at the Cromwell in Darlington. I like the clinic and the staff but again they wont do any immue testing. In fact i dont know of any clinic in the NE that will.

I have pm a girl who might be able to tell me whether Care do this and which clinic as well.

Will let you know how i get on.

I have started to have counselling sessions and my first one was today. I cried my eyes out as well.  

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok.

Take care

Bronte xxx


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi just got bleeding the day before my test - I really don't know how this can have happened. 

Because I have to have donor egss I was on oestrogen and prgesterone for 28 days due to a delay with my donor before transfer but no bleeding and then now I get bleeding. I am on the maximum dose so I don't understand how this can happen!? 


Sam


----------



## Kats (Jan 25, 2007)

Dear Bronte and Burnie,

We are at Centre for Life in Newcastle and have also been told that '4' is the recommended number of cycles, so basically, if we're not lucky this time, then it's out. We were totally gutted after hearing this at our last consultation. Even with normal pregnancy you only have a chance of one in six, so why are we being told 4 Maybe they just don't want couples like us to feature in their statistics (have noticed how most clinics only quote their success rates for the first three cycles)? 

As I seem to have started ranting, here's another one: We're lucky to be able to raise the money for another two cycles, if this one fails, but it breaks my heart to read how the road is cut short for so many people because of money. Infertility is NOT something you just have to put up with. It is a health problem and should be treated as such by the NHS. That's how it's seen in other European countries, anyway. Really wish politicians would takes this seriously and get a move on, because time's so prescious for us.

Big  
Kats


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Kats,

I cant believe that the C for L have said if you dont get pg within 4 rounds of IVF it aint going to work.

I know of someone who has had 13 tx and fell pg last year with twins.

Im not ready to give up at all just yet, even though it is bating my head in and im seeing a counsellor  Im mad as a box of fish at the mo 

What will you do Kats if this tx doesnt work, im considering using donor eggs as well as donor sperm and i could do this at my present clinic or possibly look abroad. I have also thought about immune testing which i think Burnie is going ahead with.

I totally agree with the money issue hun as well. We are lucky as we are able to continue to fund IVF as we are both self employed.. I cant imagine the pain of not being able to have any tx because the funds are just not there, better shut it now  before i open my mouth and speak my mind. 

Sam - Im sorry about your bleeding. Im not sure why this has happened and you need to speak to your consultant about this. I know that on my first cycle i bled before test date and my new clinic started me on Gestone which does tend to hold AF off for a fair few days.

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Kats (Jan 25, 2007)

Dear Bronte, Burnie and Sam,

I really don't know what we'll do, if this one fails again. We may need to take some time out, but then I just can't tell how we'll feel. The last three times have been a lot different from what I thought. You can't really imagine how you'll feel after a BFN. First time was awful, second time we managed okay, last time took forever to get over. One of things they said at C for L is that the stress tends to get too much for people. Well, I can certainly see that!!!! Maybe they'll let us go again, I don't know. We have felt really well treated there, so wouldn't want to have to move. I do feel like I need to do something really positive, though, if we fail again. Donor eggs and sperm are not for us, so may start thinking about adoption. Good luck to you, Bronte. You soooooo deserve it, after all you've been through. How do you cope? Sending you a big  

Sam, I am so sorry to hear about your bleeding. This is exactly what it's been like for me each time. It's awful. I would get a cramp around day 8 or 9, wondering if that was 'implantation pain'. You wish! A couple of days later I would start to bleed, usually when we were around family, so having to be extra-brave. And then having to go for the test anyway, when you already know it hasn't worked. Just going to the clinic now makes me sad. I wish there was something I could do for you. But there's just nothing in this world that will make up for the pain you're feeling. Please be kind with yourself. I am thinking about you and wish you lots of strength.  

Kats


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Kats - Can't believe COL have said 4 goes is max you can have, when looking through people on this site there are alot who have several BFN's then go onto have a BFP. I have been at QE hospital, Gateshead for my 2 fresh goed and 3 FET's and bled each time before test, so I, like yourslef felt I need to do something different. I spoke to consultant who will refer me to where I want but doesn't beleive immune testing is very conclusive After much phoning around I think I'm gonna go to LWC at Darlington aka Cromwell..... My main reason for this is to go for Blasts (QE don't offer this) and taking into account travelling..... Us up North don't really have much choice when it comes to clinics  

Bronte - How you doing.... are you top of DS queue yet? I also agree with the money side.... I don't even want to add up what we have spent up until now... have to keep thinking that when things work it'll be worth every penny.... This postcode lottery is a disgrace, I moved from Sunderland to Durham, at Sunderland I would have got 3 NHS goes, at Durham I get 1 which I have already used.... unlimited treatment should be free for those with fertility problems, it's not like its our fault!!!  

Sam - so sorry to here about your bleeding, its hard but I'm sure you'll be back fighting and stronger, take some time with DH

I'm having a few months off, have booked a holiday in October (first in 3 years since starting tx). I'm on clomid and will TTC naturally until then. As mentioned above think we'll move to LWC @ Darlington but waiting until November to start tx, will probably have initial consultation before this so ready to go as soon as we get back, hopefully I'll be nice and relaxed ready to start.

Sending you all lots of  

Burnie


----------

